# did i choose the right pup in the litter



## PrDaz (Apr 16, 2012)

hi im getting a new GSD pup in 2 and a half week (thats when he turns 7 weeks and im able to take him home) and i already paid for the dog i saw because the lady made me just so she can hold him. i want the alpha male of the litter and she told me he was showing signs he was because he was the first to walk and he's not scared of things and likes to explore, but i put a post up here about that a week ago and many of you said tese are signs of an alpha and i went back today to see him cause she lets me see him as many times as i want before he can come home with me and it didnt seem like e showed the alpha traits, eventhough i don't know what all the alpha behaviors are but his other litter mates where beating him up, just playing around and stuff and sometimes he wondered away from the litter was walking on his on and there is another dog that seems to be more of the alpha. he's only 4 weeks old so is it to soon to say he's not the alpha.. any advice would be good. i still like the dog i picked i just would have liked him to be the alpha. i took some cool pics with him tho ! i would post but dont know how  lol


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Why do you want "the Alpha"? There isn't such a thing, by the way, there are more dominate dogs and more submissive dogs, and there can be more than one of each type in a litter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Um....where to start! From what I've gathered the alpha is a dog that isn't the one showing dominance, but who controls the pack with other dogs submitting out of respect. Puppies in a litter are finding their way and there may be a dominant pup, but usually the alpha word is over used and too much importance placed on that when people are picking the 
*pick* of the litter.
Maybe the breeder should be asking you what you want in your companion and then matching the pup to what you are giving her as far as information. Why is having an *alpha* so important to you? 
I was given the alpha female of Onyx's litter(breeder used that same wording) but really Onyx was an insecure bully who acted dominant because she wasn't a leader, but a pup with anxious personality that didn't know how to shut off...she also isn't a biddable dog, either-not into pleasing anyone but herself. 
I would get over the alpha wording(forget it) and look at the pups when they are about 7 weeks old. Are they confident in sound/texture/heights, outgoing to strangers? That would be more information to me than how they are interacting at _4 _weeks.

Developmental Stages Let the breeder pick the pup for you.

How is the breeder raising them? Did they use a superdog program, are they separating them out for mealtime/downtime in a crate to get them use to one? (Wildhaus Kennels Raising Working German Shepherd Puppies)


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

umm just curious here.. you said that many of us said they were signs of of being alpha however I went and read that thread and everyone said it was NOT signs of being "alpha" and also EVERYONE said to drop the concept of "alpha" also that it was too early to tell the pups personalities. In a little everything changes week by week one week one pup will be the most confident outgoing etc.. then the next that pup is more reserved and another pup is super outgoing. 

Finding a reputable breeder that matches you with the pup you want by figuring out what traits are important to you and your lifestyle is your best bet, also not getting locked in with a breeder who makes you pay in full for a specific puppy and choose that puppy shortly after their eyes open.


----------



## PrDaz (Apr 16, 2012)

I see what you guys are saying. I was just curious because I just wanted a dog who would go well with me so to speak, go on runs with me when he is older, great to train, great around people and not scared of things. That's really what I was looking for. I got the stuff about "alpha" dog because of the breeder. I don't know about breeding from a super dog but I know they are pure bred Akc pups. Father is pure black from Germany with Akc well German version of Akc and mom is an American pure bred red Akc GSD. She showed me the papers


----------



## PrDaz (Apr 16, 2012)

Umm I meant to say that everyone in that last thread said those were NOT signs of alpha behavior. I didn't mean to say that u guys told me they were my mistake meant to add NOT. And I'm not really worried about the alpha thing it was just a question more of what I really want to know is what should I look for when the litter is 7 weeks and I can take one home. What behaviors should I look for and choose


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you're looking for a dog to exercise and train who is friendly, intelligent and confident then the best thing you can do is to choose a reputable breeder (or adopt an adult dog who has is sound in body and temperament). Reputable breeders (and rescues) work to match the puppies and buyers based on what kind of dog the buyer is looking for--that's the best way to get a good dog for your needs. 

The alpha stuff isn't particularly useful in understanding a puppy's personality.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

PrDaz said:


> I see what you guys are saying. I was just curious because I just wanted a dog who would go well with me so to speak, go on runs with me when he is older, great to train, great around people and not scared of things. That's really what I was looking for. I got the stuff about "alpha" dog because of the breeder. I don't know about breeding from a super dog but I know they are pure bred Akc pups. Father is pure black from Germany with Akc well German version of Akc and mom is an American pure bred red Akc GSD. She showed me the papers


A red GDS, got pics?


----------



## PrDaz (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't thought of taking pics of the mom but I will next time I go see the pup next week. The mom is always there and friendly. Good dog. I'll take a pic and post it though


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

How to start???? First off - puppies develop at different rates - you want a happy confident puppy - not "the alpha" .....the whole concept of "alpha" really does not apply to puppies in a litter - IMO rarely is there a TRUE ALPHA dog in a litter.....there are more dominant pups and the pups rank eventually .... you want a CONFIDENT, OUTGOING puppy - forget the alpha concept. You want a pup who will explore new surroundings, not cower and whimper when separated from his littermates. You want to see a puppy with its tail up and exploring, he can stay close to you but should move around - even if just in the front yard or carried to the field/lot/yard accross the street that is new to him....one that will chase a toy and carry it....one that will come up to people, not hide in the pack...

Good that the mom is open and friendly....that should help with the temperament of the pups too.

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with wolfstraum, I always want a happy confident puppy that seems to want to be with the humans as well as romp with the other puppies/dogs.

A balanced and happy puppy can do ANYTHING in life, as long as we nuture that confidence and joy as they grow with continued socialization, appropriate training (tricks and games for puppies!), and love!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what breeder would allow you to choose a pup at 4 weeks ?

I think in the original thread I said that within a litter the pups can be different ages although born on the same day. They weren't necessarily conceived on the same day, sometimes as much as 4 or 5 days apart . 

when you are that young a day or two is a big thing. Or comparing litters , a 7 week litter is very different from a 4 week litter . The older they get the less the difference means. So an 18 week and a 15 week are more or less on the same page.

If you choose to get a pup from this litter sit yourself down in the middle of a room and be neutral . See which of the pups appears to be relaxed . See who gravitates towards you , is consistent in making contact with you . Then you can become active in attracting them to you . See who participates in a little play . 
If you are allowed that many visits take advantage of the offer . 
Pick the dog who shows the same results each day.

You paid a deposit at 4 weeks, I hope that did not make you committ to a particular dog , just A dog , or A male from the litter.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

PrDaz said:


> hi im getting a new GSD pup in 2 and a half week (thats when he turns 7 weeks and im able to take him home) and i already paid for the dog i saw because the lady made me just so she can hold him. i want the alpha male of the litter and she told me he was showing signs he was because he was the first to walk and he's not scared of things and likes to explore, but i put a post up here about that a week ago and many of you said tese are signs of an alpha and i went back today to see him cause she lets me see him as many times as i want before he can come home with me and it didnt seem like e showed the alpha traits, eventhough i don't know what all the alpha behaviors are but his other litter mates where beating him up, just playing around and stuff and sometimes he wondered away from the litter was walking on his on and there is another dog that seems to be more of the alpha. he's only 4 weeks old so is it to soon to say he's not the alpha.. any advice would be good. i still like the dog i picked i just would have liked him to be the alpha. i took some cool pics with him tho ! i would post but dont know how  lol





PrDaz said:


> I see what you guys are saying. I was just curious because I just wanted a dog who would go well with me so to speak, go on runs with me when he is older, great to train, great around people and not scared of things. That's really what I was looking for. I got the stuff about "alpha" dog because of the breeder. I don't know about breeding from a super dog but I know they are pure bred Akc pups. Father is pure black from Germany with Akc well German version of Akc and mom is an American pure bred red Akc GSD. She showed me the papers


 
Sounds to me like you want the badass of the litter and have no clue what to do with him if you get him. A really dominant GSD can be more than a handfull for even the most experienced trainers. You are supposed to be the "Alpha" in your pack and a dominant dog will constantly test you. Any well bred GSD will go on runs with you, easy to train and show confidence around people and new situations. If I were you I'd be hoping for a mid level energy dog.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Why are you getting the pup at 7 weeks? You should wait until at least 10 weeks so the pup can develop mentally and socially. As for wanting an alpha dog (my opinion is that) you should look for the one that plays best. One that can be rolled on his back by the others without panicking and one that will occasionally dominate. A pup that is happy and confident in all situations.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PaddyD said:


> Why are you getting the pup at 7 weeks? You should wait until at least 10 weeks so the pup can develop mentally and socially.


Respectfully disagree.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't "roll" pups, nor do I make choices of rank at 4 weeks.....I see things, but at 4 weeks, it is not written in stone....If someone came and tried to 'roll' my pups at 4 weeks - he would see the door quickly with his deposit check in hand...

Lee


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I was given the alpha female of Onyx's litter(breeder used that same wording) but really Onyx was an insecure bully who acted dominant because she wasn't a leader, but a pup with anxious personality that didn't know how to shut off...she also isn't a biddable dog, either-not into pleasing anyone but herself.


Yes. Many people think "dominant" or "alpha" means "most aggressive", and it simply isn't true. If a pup acts more aggressive and bullies his littermates, it may simply mean the pup has learned to solve his problems through aggression, and that is a temperament you DON'T want.

You don't need the "alpha" or truly dominant pup. That has nothing to do with running with you or any of the other things you mentioned. You want a pup who is outgoing, curious, relaxed, friendly. Pups do develop pack order but at 4 weeks it is still very malleable. But do take advantage of the opportunity to go out and visit the pups as often as you can, and pick the pup that is most consistent over time. A pup may have good days and bad days (or good hours and bad hours) but should be pretty consistent in behavior and temperament overall. I would pick a pup that shows middle-of-the-road temperament every day, over one that's all over the map in terms of behavior--ie, outgoing one day and shy the next.


----------

